# My other babies (Somewhat pic heavy)



## Pony (Apr 26, 2014)

I just wanted to share my other babies because they, this is Noro and he's a 2 1/2 year old pit bull x dalmatian x vizsla x mutt and he rules the house because everybody in the house is a sucker for him.
































Scary pit bull finally contained by small backyard vine, much to the relief of the city it once terrorized.
(I was sitting in the backyard reading and I could hear distant whining for several minutes, finally looked up and and saw this, he got both of his back legs caught in this vine. I walked up to him and just barely tugged on the vine with pinkie-strength and it snapped.)

This is Arrow, my 7-year old fluffmonster. She is seriously the best cat ever. She doesn't mind my annoying dog (actually loves him), she doesn't bother my fish, she just hangs out being cute and fluffy.
























Arrow has this weird thing where she actually prefers my school supplies to fresh laundry (or anything else for that matter). The bag she's on here is full of books and notebooks.

And this is Merrigold (Merry), my 12 year old haflinger x arabian cross. She's a sassy little pony at 14.1hh but she's just as majestic as she looks.


----------



## Pony (Apr 26, 2014)

(Sorry, ignore the other thread, not sure how that happened!)


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I love all of your animals! They're all so pretty! I especially love Merrigold! I've always had horses until recently, my husband and I no longer have room for them. *sigh* can't wait to get one again!


----------



## Pony (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks so much! I know the feeling, I had to technically surrender ownership of Merry to a good friend of mine because I'm in college and I can't afford her anymore, but she says she's still part mine and I can still do stuff with her, it's just not the same, and plus with school and work there's not enough time to do much anyway  so I kind of feel your pain.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow they are all gorgeous,especially your dog,he's beautiful! I love the pic of him touching noses with your horse.LOVELY!


----------



## Pony (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you so much! Noro is really the love of my life...just don't tell my boyfriend, lol!!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol:

I hear you.There is no better love than Puppy Love. :-D


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

You are soooo lucky. My mom wouldn't even think of letting me have a pony.:'(


----------

